# Good hotel near The Helix?



## Plek Trum (30 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

travelling to Dublin soon for a performance at the Helix.  I'm not too familiar with the area- can anyone recommend a good hotel in / near the area and the best way to travel from the airport to there (e.g is there a bus service or taxi only, approx. cost?)

All help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Apr 2009)

There is the Sunnybank hotel in Glasnevin, The Skylon hotel in Drunchondra, the Regency hotel in drumchondra, or the Crown plaza in Santry Demain. 

You would still need to take a taxi from each of the locations - but they would be quiet near..

It would also depend as well what you would like to do as well, The Skylon would possibly be the nearest to town and there are really good restaraunts and pubs near by. The Ivy house and Il Corvo ( I think... thats the name of the restaraunt)...


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Apr 2009)

Many thanks Pinkybear - I'll check those out and make a plan!


----------



## extopia (30 Apr 2009)

Airport to DCU taxi about €20, maybe less.


----------



## eggerb (30 Apr 2009)

There is also the Carlton Airport hotel between Santry and the Airport which wouldn't be much further than the Crowne Plaza. (Both of these have complimentary airport shuttle services). The cheapest and closest hotel is probably Day's Hotel in Ballymun (also with an airport shuttle service) - you won't really have many pubs and restaurants within walking distance though unlike the Skylon mentioned.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Apr 2009)

if you're going to go for the skylon or any hotel in drumcondra you can get the 16a or 41 from the airport to outside the door for €1.80.


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Apr 2009)

I would aviod Days hotel - like the plague! Its in Ballymun - and its not because of that - there is nothing near the hotel and tecnically it would be the enarest to the Helix - but there are no nice pubs or restaraunts near by...

I stayed in the Crowne Plaza a few years ago and it is really nice - but it if I was visiting Dublin I would stay somewhere where I could get to town easily and the area is nice, and has character - the Skylon would be my personal choice...


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the info guys, will check the agenda's and see which suits best, appreciate it!


----------



## sue_flaherty (4 May 2009)

Another hotel is the Regency - just up the road from the Skylon and also on the 16 bus route.  There are also some closer to the aiprort - Crown Plaza


----------



## colm (4 May 2009)

If you dont mind getting a taxi I,d recommend the Carlton.


----------



## jack (31 May 2009)

I can answer questions about Las Vegas, Nevada
Jack


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

There's heaps of good B&Bs in Drumcondra (10-15 walk to DCU) which might be a better option than the hotels. Save your money for the great pubs and resteraunts around.


----------

